# Two new Frederique Constants, I'm kind of in love.



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

I purchased these two last week, and I absoluletly love them. I ordered them from Jomashop, and unfortunately had a negative experience with BOTH orders, I am very happy with the watches. Well thats enough. Heres some pics of them 

This is the moonphase FC-365AS4NH6 with the FC-365 (or I guess glorified eta2892). 


























Impressions: 
Wow. My buddy texted me this late one night after I had had a few to many brews, knowing I was looking for a nice dressier watch with a moon phase. He sent me the slimline, however not knowing to much about FC, I didn't want to spend that much money on a brand I was to unsure of personally. So, I went with this one (however, I loved the "squarer" look, so it wasn't really "going with anything"). The strap was super rough to break in, but other then that, I'm in love! I would love to swap straps, but it's going to be a huge pain, so I am going to have to make my own.. Maybe the AD can get me the brown one? Okay, so this opened my mind to them, and i liked them a lot.. So.. I started to do more research on other models..

Next up, being a HUGE car lover (actually loved healeys growing up!), I ordered the Healey Limited Edition model FC-303HSG6B6 with the FC-303 (or glorified eta2824).


























































Impressions: Holy value. For just around $500, it's a steal I think. I was in a toss up from this model and one Amazon had to offer with a different 100% closed caseback, but decided on this model instead (only souly due to fact that Jomashop made it right for the deeper scratch my other FC had on arrival). The watch itself was amazing. The strap was again hard to break in, but after a few hours of rolling it, Its good to go! The cars super neat! Just need to find a spot for it now that the old lady won't be mad! lol This watch however, arrived beat up just like my other one  So, I think I may be done with Joma.. unfortunately. I don't want to get into it, as this is about the watches 

Well, there you have it. Next up, I'm feeling a Runabout Chrono, Open heart series, or a perpetual. I like the company's values with womens work, and cardiovascular work (i am in the field.. so they're after my own heart! [pun intended]) For Less then $1500, I think I got great watches that will accompany my other watches quite well  I find myself grabbing these two and throwing them right into the main rotation with my Omegas!


----------



## JasonLin (Jan 22, 2017)

Great watches! Congrats!

Healey limited edition looks great! Love the straps~


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a nice looking pair. Enjoy your FC's!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Great choices. Enjoy them.


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

JasonLin said:


> Great watches! Congrats!
> 
> Healey limited edition looks great! Love the straps~
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mpalmer said:


> That's a nice looking pair. Enjoy your FC's!





Nokie said:


> Beautiful. Great choices. Enjoy them.


Thanks everyone  definitely will be enjoying them!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokei Lover (Apr 30, 2014)

Gotta love that strap on the Healey. 

Enjoy the new watch buzz!


----------



## iffyjiffyskippy (May 11, 2016)

Congrats-the watch associated with the Healy car sure will bring nice memories of your childhood loving the retro car. The rally band is definitely quite appropriate for watch with car motif.


----------



## Jimmy3993 (Feb 14, 2017)

Those are both really nice! I'd like to find one of the slimline perpetual calendars preowned but I'm guessing I'm going to have to wait a while.


----------



## infinitipearl (Jul 30, 2014)

congrats, those are fire!


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

FC makes some beautiful watches. Those both look much more expensive than they gonfor


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Tokei Lover said:


> Gotta love that strap on the Healey.
> 
> Enjoy the new watch buzz!


Thanks a lot man! Idk why I just saw this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

iffyjiffyskippy said:


> Congrats-the watch associated with the Healy car sure will bring nice memories of your childhood loving the retro car. The rally band is definitely quite appropriate for watch with car motif.


Thanks a lot! I agree. I loved it for that. I am a bit younger, but my neighbor was restoring a healey growing up. I haven't seen it in years since moving away for grad school, but I hope it's going well. Next I I visit my parents, I'll have to bring the watch and car and take pics with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

infinitipearl said:


> congrats, those are fire!


Thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

ccm123 said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Funan said:


> FC makes some beautiful watches. Those both look much more expensive than they gonfor
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! I agree, my new classics is the same way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Also, I've since added a new FC into the collection, drawing it to three FCs! I may have to many at this point.. but eh whatever  Now want to add the classics moonphase or slimline moon. Just have to figure out which one  Here's the new classics!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congrats looks amazing!


----------



## fil.ocampo (May 7, 2017)

Hi.
Where can I buy a shorter strap for my FC Moonphase model 365s4nh6? I want a brown one and short since I have a 6-61/2 wrist. Thanks.


----------



## hk. (May 1, 2016)

lovely choices.... congrats


----------

